# Kurzschluss?



## AtwoodHD (16. Juli 2017)

Ich denke hier passt es am besten rein  :/

Habe seit kurzem das Problem das ab und zu wenn ich den Netzschalter meiner Steckerleiste betätige das die Sicherung heraus fliegt. Mache ich die Sicherung wieder rein und schalte die Steckerleiste nochmal an nichts egal wie oft. kA was das für ein Problem ist?

Ist ne 8er Steckerleiste es sind alle 8 belegt :

1x PC
1x Monitor
1x PS4
1x PS4 Controller Ladestation
1x Fernseher
1x 2.1 Lautsprecher System
1x 5.1 Soundbar
1x Subwoofer der Soundbar

Vielleicht kann mir ein Elektriker hier weiterhelfen :/ habe Angst das meine Gerät da durch kaputt gehen.


----------



## teachmeluv (16. Juli 2017)

Die Leiste wird hinüber sein, da brauchts keinen Elektriker. Neue und bessere kaufen. Die Dinger sind nicht für die Ewigkeit gebaut. 

Alternativ kann auch eines der angeschlossenen Geräte defekt sein bzw das entsprechende Netzteil.


----------



## AtwoodHD (16. Juli 2017)

Das passiert ja nicht immer die Leiste ist grad mal 1/2 Jahr alt das passiert nur paar mal und nicht ständig. Nachdem kurzen funktioniert Sie ja wieder einwandfrei das einzige was ich neu dazu bekommen habe ist die PS4 und die PS4 Controller Ladestation vorher hatte ich diese Probleme nicht. Habe mich schon gefragt ob ich eventuell nun zu viele Teile an der Leiste angeschlossen habe?


----------



## extremeDsgn (16. Juli 2017)

Nen Elektriker meinte zu mir, dass man wenn möglich nicht alle Stecker ausnutzen sollte. Außerdem soll das Kabel dick und nicht dünn ausgelegt sein. Vielleicht hast du ein für dein Vorhaben nicht geeignetes Gerät?


----------



## Schwarzseher (16. Juli 2017)

Müsste doch draufstehen wie hoch die maximal Belastung der Steckerleiste ist.Würde da auch kein Risiko eingehen und da etwas mehr investieren zb. auch mit einem Überspannungsschutz usw.Erst recht wenn dort so viele Geräte dran stecken.
Wie hoch ist die maximal zulassige Belastung bei Mehrfachsteckern? | eBay
Edit:Evt. ist die Sicherung auch nicht mehr die beste/stärkste,bin kein Fachmann.


----------



## TheOnLY (17. Juli 2017)

Das klingt für mich eher nach einem zu hohen Einschaltstrom. Wenn die Steckerleiste länger ausgeschaltet ist entladen sich die Kondensatoren in den angeschlossenen Elektrogeräten und deren Netzteilen, schaltest du dann die Steckerleiste wieder ein werden diese alle auf einen Schlag wider geladen, was kurzzeitig für eine enorm hohe Stromstärke sorgt, wodurch der FI-Schalter auslöst. Wenn du dann die Sicherung wieder rein machst und die Leiste nochmals einschaltest sind die Kondensatoren bereits (zumindest teilweise) geladen, weshalb der FI-Schalter beim zweiten mal nicht auslöst. Gute Netzteile mit hohen Wattzahlen haben nicht umsonst häufig einen inrush current limiter.
Lösung: Geräte gestaffelt einschalten.


----------



## AtwoodHD (17. Juli 2017)

Brennenstuhl Premium-Protect-Line, Steckdosenleiste: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ist meine Leiste sowas habe ich mir auch Gedacht aber TheOnly alle Geräte sind doch aus bzw. nur 3 von ihnen dann in Standby das ist doch nichts?


----------



## Körschgen (17. Juli 2017)

Da reicht, je nach Hausinstallation, schon ein PC Netzteil aus.

Macht auch einen Unterschied ob die Sicherung oder der FI fliegt.

Schalt das Netzteil nach dem Ausschalten ganz ab und beobachte ob das Problem weiterhin besteht.


----------



## Schwarzseher (17. Juli 2017)

Ist zumindest eine gute Marke und nix billiges würde ich sagen.
Sind ja keine 3 Kühlschränke dran,da hast du schon recht.Wenn du die Ps4 weg lässt ist auch das Problem weg oder ist das Problem nicht reproduzierbar?


----------



## Decrypter (17. Juli 2017)

Klare Sache von zu hohen Einschaltstrom. Die Geräte gehen zwar nicht bei Betätigen des Schalters an der Steckdosenleiste in Betrieb. Aber die Schaltnetzteile bekommen alle zusammen gleichzeitig Netzspannung. Das reicht, um die Sicherung zum Auslösen zu bringen. 

Das liegt darin begründet, das der Leitungsschutzschalter (also Sicherung) innerhalb von 0.2s abschalten muß, wenn der Strom 5 mal so hoch ist, wie der eigentliche Wert der Sicherung (im Regelfall 5x16A bei B16 bzw. älteren L16A Sicherungen, also 80A). Diese 80A werden kurzzeitig im EInschaltmoment des Schalter an der Steckerleiste bei den angeschlossenen Verbrauchern erreicht, bzw. um einiges überschritten. Und damit greift die magnetische Auslösung des Sicherungsautomaten.

Es gibt Abhilfen. Aber die werde ich hier Gründen der Sicherheit nicht nennen. Ich halte es im übrigen für verantwortungslos, diese Menge an Verbrauchern über eine Steckdosenleiste zu betreiben !


----------



## TheOnLY (17. Juli 2017)

Standby ist nicht gleich aus. Wenn du ein Netzteil an den Strom anschließt werden die Kondensatoren darin mehr oder weniger sofort geladen, egal ob von einem diesem Netzteil angeschlossenen Gerät nun viel Strom verbraucht wird oder nicht. Ein Kurzschluss ist nichts anderes als eine (fast) widerstandslose Verbindung des Stromkreises und Kondensatoren haben wenn sie entladen sind nur einen äußerst geringen Widerstand, weshalb gerade am Anfang kurzzeitig hohe Ladeströme entstehen können. Das ist bei einem einzelnen Gerät aufgrund der Trägheit und hohen Stromstärken bei FI-Schaltern nicht weiter schlimm, wenn du aber viele Geräte parallel anschließt (Steckerleiste) und alle gleichzeitig mit dem Stromkreis verbindest (Umlegen des Schalters) addieren sich die Ladeströme, der FI-Schalter erkennt diese als Kurzschluss und löst aus.


----------



## Schwarzseher (17. Juli 2017)

klingt logisch 
Solange alle Geräte laufen gibs keine Probleme,aber alles auf einmal anschalten von Null ist anders als wenn noch reststrom fliest ,da könntest du recht haben.


----------



## AtwoodHD (17. Juli 2017)

Das Problem ist nicht reproduzierbar leider 

Das mit dem verantwortungslos ist nicht ganz richtig ich habe schon drauf geachtet das nicht alle Geräte gleichzeitig laufen. Und mir nichts dabei Gedacht alles in die Leiste zu stecken.

Kann durch diese 2 Kurzschlüsse was kaputt gehen?

Die Kondensatoren brauchen etwas zum entladen oder?


----------



## Rayken (17. Juli 2017)

Ich hatte sowas ähnliches auch mal gehabt, übeltäter war allerdings mein Netzteil was einen defekt hatte. Desöfteren flog da die Sicherung raus wenn ich die Steckerleiste eingeschaltet hab.

Hab mir dann ein neues Netzteil zusammen mit einer neuen Steckerleiste mit Überspannungsschutz gekauft.


----------



## Slowy86 (17. Juli 2017)

Ich erdreiste mir mal zu erwähnen, dass ein FI (Fehlerstromschutzschalter) nicht bei zu hohem Stromfluss (z.B. Kurzschluss) auslöst, sondern wegen Fehlerströmen im dahinterliegenden Stromkreis. Beispielsweise ist das der Fall, wenn es zu einem Masseschluss zwischen Außenleiter (L1|L2|L3) und einem geerdetem Teil kommt. Die Sicherung (welche du meinst, erschließt sich leider nicht ganz) - ich vermute jedoch einen Leitungsschutzschalter (das Teil in der Unterverteilung mit dem Hebel) löst, wie bereits von Decrypter korrekt beschrieben, bei unzulässig hohen Strömen aus (Überlast/Kurzschluss). 

Es wäre ratsam, dass du die Anzahl der angeschlossenen Geräte an der Steckerleiste reduzierst, um zu hohen, gleichzeitigen Einschaltströmen vorzubeugen. 

Zudem ist es, wenn es wiederholt zum Auslösen des Leitungsschutzschalters kommt, dringend angeraten, einen Elektriker zu konsultieren!


----------



## AtwoodHD (17. Juli 2017)

Okay, der FI ist es nicht lediglich 1 Sicherung für mein Zimmer mit Wohnzimmer und Flur zusammen.

Kann durch diese 2 Kurzschlüsse was kaputt gehen?

Die Kondensatoren brauchen etwas zum entladen oder?


----------



## Körschgen (17. Juli 2017)

Fi und Leitungsschutzschalter können die wenigsten auseinander halten.

Wie bereits erwähnt, Geräte die einen Netzschalter haben, sollten darüber abgeschaltet werden.


Pc Netzteil hinten am Kippschalter abschalten, PS4 auch, falls vorhanden.

Beim Einschalten dann Stück für Stück zuschalten.


Die Anzahl der Geräte ist völlig Problemlos, solange es sich um eine hochwertige Leiste mit mindestens 1,5 qmm Querschnitt handelt.

Da dürfen bis 16 Ampere fließen, oder entsprechend knapp 3,5kw Last anliegen.


----------



## AtwoodHD (17. Juli 2017)

Okay!

Kann durch diese 2 Kurzschlüsse was kaputt gehen?

Die Kondensatoren brauchen etwas zum entladen oder?


----------



## taks (17. Juli 2017)

Versuch doch einfach mal eine zweite Steckerleiste zu verwenden.
Zuerst Nummer 1 einschalten, dann Nummer 2.

Steckerleiste 1:
1x PC
1x Monitor
1x 2.1 Lautsprecher System

Steckerleiste 2:
1x PS4
1x PS4 Controller Ladestation
1x Fernseher
1x 5.1 Soundbar
1x Subwoofer der Soundbar


----------



## AtwoodHD (17. Juli 2017)

Das mache ich ja dennoch:

Kann durch diese 2 Kurzschlüsse was kaputt gehen? Hatte ja schon 2 eventuell muss ich was austauschen.

Die Kondensatoren brauchen etwas zum entladen oder?  Wie lange?


----------



## Körschgen (17. Juli 2017)

Nein.
Dadurch sollte nichts kaputt gehen.

Ja sie brauchen eine Weile.

Du könntest den pc ausschalten (am NT) und dann mal eine Zeit lang den Power Taster vom Gehäuse gedrückt halten. (Dadurch kannst du die Kondensatoren im NT entladen)

Danach die Steckerleiste ausschalten, das Netzteil wieder an und anschließend die Steckerleiste.

Fliegt dann die Sicherung, liegt es am besprochenen Phänomen.


----------



## AtwoodHD (17. Juli 2017)

Wollte nach 1 Tag warten es heute wieder testen habe aber vergessen das ich mein PC am Netzteil aus gemacht hatte es kam zu keinen Kurzschluss.

Wie lange muss/soll ich nun warten bis die Kondensatoren entladen sind das ich die Steckerleiste dieses mal an machen kann mit eingeschaltetem PC Netzteil um zu sehen ob es einen kurzen gibt?


----------



## Körschgen (17. Juli 2017)

Soll ich mich jetzt selbst zitieren?

Eine Möglichkeit zum Testen steht oben.


----------



## AtwoodHD (18. Juli 2017)

Das habe ich doch probiert?

Netzteil war aus kein kurzen Netzteil danach an gemacht keinen kurzen.

Deswegen frage ich wie lange ich ca. warten soll bis alle Kondensatoren leer sind damit ich den selbst Versuch machen kann.

Weil ich wie gesagt das Problem erst seit der PS4 + Ladestation habe da reicht es schon den PC dazwischen weg zu nehmen damit das nicht passiert, weil ich dann nämlich 100% wieder unter dem Limit bin PC>PS4 

Deswegen wie lange soll ich nun ca. warten?


----------



## AtwoodHD (18. Juli 2017)

Sorry, wenn ich nerve aber bevor ich es wieder probiere und es nicht reproduzierbar ist, weil ich nicht lange genug gewartet habe mit den Kondensatoren frage ich lieber nochmal wie lange ich ca. warten soll?  Reich 1 Tag oder soll es lieber 1 Woche sein?


----------



## Körschgen (18. Juli 2017)

Hast du gelesen was ich geschrieben habe!?

Du sollst das Netzteil abschalten und den Powertaster vom PC gedrückt halten.
Dadurch werden die Kondensatoren des Netzteils entladen.


Aber was hast du davon?

Schalt das Netzteil immer ab und schau ob es weiterhin auftritt.


----------



## Tilfred (18. Juli 2017)

In der Regel gibt es in einem Zimmer maximal einen Stromkreis mit Sicherung.
Damit bei ausschalten derselben eben das ganze Zimmer keinen Strom mehr hat.

Also habe ich heute relativ viele Verbraucher auf einer Sicherung. Aus Gründen die
hier schon genannt wurden ist der Einschaltstrom, je mehr Verbraucher, höher als
die anschließende dauerhafte Belastung. Und deswegen schaltet die Sicherung meißt
beim Einschalten ab.

(Ein FI Schutzschalter ist in diesem Sinne keine Sicherung. Eine Sicherung sitzt in der
Regel am Anfang im Stromkreis. Ist sie aus geht nichts mehr raus an die Steckdosen
und Verbraucher. Der FI-SS befindet sich im Kabel zum Verbraucher und in dem Kabel
vom Verbraucher zurück, und vergleicht nur den eingehenden Strom mit dem ausgehenden.
Wenn sich dazwischen ein bestimmter Unterschied über einen gewissen Wert einstellt,
schaltet der FI  ab. Weil der menschliche Körper auch bei 2 Ampere gar wird, und eine
16 Ampere Sicherung noch lange nicht abschaltet!)

Solche Schaltersteckdosen verwende ich also nur noch indem daß ich den Schalter 
nicht ausschalte, oder ganz auf die Schalterdinger verzichte. Und ein Gerät nach dem 
anderen einschalte. Dann könnte ich auch fehlerhafte Geräte sofort aussortieren.


----------



## AtwoodHD (18. Juli 2017)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Hast du gelesen was ich geschrieben habe!?
> 
> Du sollst das Netzteil abschalten und den Powertaster vom PC gedrückt halten.
> Dadurch werden die Kondensatoren des Netzteils entladen.
> ...



Ja? Du meins auch? Es tritt nicht auf, weil die anderen Geräte/Kondensatoren aufgeladen sind  

deshalb die Frage wie lange?

Mein Zimmer ist mit 2 weiteren Räumen verbunden :/ leider.

Kann mir nun bitte einer sagen wie lange ich ca. bei den Standard Geräten warten muss bis alle Kondensatoren leer sind?


----------



## Slowy86 (19. Juli 2017)

Lass uns ein Spiel spielen 

Die Kondensatorspannung lässt sich anhand der Gleichung U_c = U_0 * e^(-t/R*C) berechnen. Da wohl kaum einer hier weiß, welche und wie viele Kapazitäten in deinen Geräten vorhanden sind, musst du selbst danach suchen, aber bitte ohne Öffnen der Geräte! Oder vielleicht hast du ja auch entsprechende Messtechnik parat...

Sorry, aber irgendwie verstehe ich nicht so ganz, was dein Problem zu sein scheint. Du weißt, dass die PS4 das Problem verursacht, was wäre also anzuraten?

Ich wiederhole gerne mal (und nochmal - es ist scheinbar kein Kurzschluss, sondern eine temporäre Überlast - bitte "Blindleistung" nachschlagen!): 
1. PS4 an separate Steckdose anschließen und richtig ausschalten
2. Verteile die angeschlossenen Geräte auf mehrere Schaltleisten
3. Benutze ggf. vorhandene Netzteilschalter (wird wohl nur am PC möglich sein - PS4 hat ja keinen...)
4. Selektives Einschalten der Geräte über Netzstecker, je nachdem, wie du diese benötigst
5. Haus- und Hofelektriker befragen


----------



## Intel4770K94 (19. Juli 2017)

Alter das ist kein kurzschluss Beim Einschalten ist einfach wie schon richtig erkannt der Kondensator niederohmig und es fließt zu viel Einschaltstrom.
Es kommt auch auf den Einschaltmoment an, wenn du im Nullduchgang einschaltest wird der Leitungschutzschalter nicht auslößen wenn du beim Spitzenwert einschaltest aber schon. (Nulldurchgangsschalter zum vermindern von Einschaltströmen)
Darum niemals beim Netzteil sparen und sich ein ordentliches kaufen mit Einschaltstrombegrenzung.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Weil der menschliche Körper auch bei 2 Ampere gar wird, und eine
> 16 Ampere Sicherung noch lange nicht abschaltet!


Ab 300 mA ist mit Bewusstlosigkeit zu rechnen. (Wikipedia)
Du bekommst 2A mit 230V durch deinen Körper? Bist du ein supraleiter?


----------

